# Santiago, Chile



## R. Doug

New travel series. Here are some sample shots from yesterday's _Santiago -- Santa Lucia Hill Part 1_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's _Santiago - Santa Lucía Hill Part 2_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A beautiful city. You are lucky, on my South American trip, we only had a few hours to see Santiago.


----------



## R. Doug

Santiago is a very beautiful city — my favorite in South America of the ones I've visited.  We've been there twice now.


----------



## missypyxi

I have been bitten by the travel bug! Thank you for sharing your trip to this beautiful city.


----------



## R. Doug

missypyxi said:


> I have been bitten by the travel bug! Thank you for sharing your trip to this beautiful city.


Thank you. Sorry I haven't been posting additional shots of this trip since our month-long voyage to the South Pacific. I'll try to post links to photos on the series I've been running on my blog in the next few days.


----------

